# Clutch Fly Rods vs TFO BVK and Mangrove



## BlackbeardFC (Jul 30, 2020)

I have been a fan and user of TFO rods pretty much since I started fly fishing however, a couple years ago I purchased two Clutch Archipelago rods (8wt and 12wt) and really liked them. I have used all rods and cannot decide which I like more. I’m not a fly rod guru... here’s where I’d like your opinion... 
I’d like to sell some of them and thought about letting the Clutch rods go; after all the lifetime warranty is null even though they are nice rods. Would you keep the TFOs over Clutch?


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

I’d say why get rid of them? Just use those clutch rods until they eat it, then toss em. Plus their value has went down a bunch now obviously.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I second that. You can’t get what they are worth anymore so you might as well fish them. Unless you blow up the blank you can fix them yourself easily and for cheap. I’ve replaced both stripping guides on a friends clutch and he broke the tip by an inch or two and just threw another tip top guide on it. Now, If you don’t like them as much and won’t fish them then I’d sell them for what you can and move on.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Will be running my clutches until they've had enough. I'm sure TFO will have some new options out by then, too.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I think the Mangrove is the best rod value there is. Ive got thousand dollar rods and a quiver of Mangroves. I use the Mangroves more than any of the high dollar sticks.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Mangrove is a killer rod.


----------



## BlackbeardFC (Jul 30, 2020)

Do you guys like your Mangroves more than BVK?


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

I threw both of them and the mangrove just felt spongy to me, the BVK fit my casting style a lot better... but that’s just me


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

mmccull5 said:


> Will be running my clutches until they've had enough. I'm sure TFO will have some new options out by then, too.


Yes TFO has some new designs coming this fall including a new BVK. 
On the topic of rods fitting your casting style. that's important for the one rod guys but choosing on that alone will leave you hanging in some fishing situations.. The goal of many TFO rods however is to give you the right tool for a particular job. A perfect example is the 2 TFO sticks being discussed. The mangrove is specifically designed for picking up longer lengths of line and putting them back down quickly, the emphasis on the design is on lifting power. This characteristic is applicable for someone who is paralleling structure (mangroves) and repetitive casting a similar length of line. The lift power also allow putting the stick to fish to remove them quickly from said structure. When you judge the rod based on those parameters you can see how cool of a tool it is. The BVK is a rod designed to excel in distance and accuracy and boy has it delivered that at a low cost. Open flats, spooky fish are the area this performs. A true 100 ft. rod. More manufacturers should take the time TFO has to educate anglers on the mindset behind the design of their existing and new rods.

Ken


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Ken T said:


> Yes TFO has some new designs coming this fall including a new BVK.
> On the topic of rods fitting your casting style. that's important for the one rod guys but choosing on that alone will leave you hanging in some fishing situations.. The goal of many TFO rods however is to give you the right tool for a particular job. A perfect example is the 2 TFO sticks being discussed. The mangrove is specifically designed for picking up longer lengths of line and putting them back down quickly, the emphasis on the design is on lifting power. This characteristic is applicable for someone who is paralleling structure (mangroves) and repetitive casting a similar length of line. The lift power also allow putting the stick to fish to remove them quickly from said structure. When you judge the rod based on those parameters you can see how cool of a tool it is. The BVK is a rod designed to excel in distance and accuracy and boy has it delivered that at a low cost. Open flats, spooky fish are the area this performs. A true 100 ft. rod. More manufacturers should take the time TFO has to educate anglers on the mindset behind the design of their existing and new rods.
> 
> Ken


Hey Ken
Care to share any info concerning the new designs from TFO?


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey Ken
> Care to share any info concerning the new designs from TFO?











TFO Announces 2021 Fly Category Products - Temple Fork Outfitters


This week, Temple Fork Outfitters announced four new additions to the TFO family of fly rods: the Stealth, the Blue Ribbon, the LK Legacy and the LK Legacy TH. These rods are available now! Stealth Fly Rod Series Euro nymphing is one of the most talked about–and effective– techniques for trout...




tforods.com


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

flatzcrazy said:


> Hey Ken
> Care to share any info concerning the new designs from TFO?


Here is the link to the new TFO rods. The TFO BVK becomes the LK Legacy. full announcement here TFO Announces 2021 Fly Category Products - Temple Fork Outfitters


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Ken T said:


> Here is the link to the new TFO rods. The TFO BVK becomes the LK Legacy. full announcement here TFO Announces 2021 Fly Category Products - Temple Fork Outfitters


Thanks!


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

Flyboy said:


> TFO Announces 2021 Fly Category Products - Temple Fork Outfitters
> 
> 
> This week, Temple Fork Outfitters announced four new additions to the TFO family of fly rods: the Stealth, the Blue Ribbon, the LK Legacy and the LK Legacy TH. These rods are available now! Stealth Fly Rod Series Euro nymphing is one of the most talked about–and effective– techniques for trout...
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## BlackbeardFC (Jul 30, 2020)

Ken T said:


> Yes TFO has some new designs coming this fall including a new BVK.
> On the topic of rods fitting your casting style. that's important for the one rod guys but choosing on that alone will leave you hanging in some fishing situations.. The goal of many TFO rods however is to give you the right tool for a particular job. A perfect example is the 2 TFO sticks being discussed. The mangrove is specifically designed for picking up longer lengths of line and putting them back down quickly, the emphasis on the design is on lifting power. This characteristic is applicable for someone who is paralleling structure (mangroves) and repetitive casting a similar length of line. The lift power also allow putting the stick to fish to remove them quickly from said structure. When you judge the rod based on those parameters you can see how cool of a tool it is. The BVK is a rod designed to excel in distance and accuracy and boy has it delivered that at a low cost. Open flats, spooky fish are the area this performs. A true 100 ft. rod. More manufacturers should take the time TFO has to educate anglers on the mindset behind the design of their existing and new rods.
> 
> Ken


Thank you so much Ken. Love how you explained this... makes perfect sense. I'm going to keep one of each.


----------

